# Sticky  TT Forum event support



## John-H

As Dani (A3DFU) has stepped up to the mark to fill in and organise events on behalf of the forum; to cover all forum members wishing to attend some major events, we've created the position of "*Forum Rep*" to give this role some official recognition - a different shade of green. Please give Dani your support.

She'll be keeping an events calendar *here*


----------

